# sorbitol (sweetener) causes problems



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Most people are probably aware of the problems sorbitol can cause, but found this article today that expalins a bit more about it - thought it might be useful to some people.http://lifestyle.aol.co.uk/stomach-ailment...110232309990003Tallgirl.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Adding a reminder that if you are sensitive some foods naturally contain sorbitol. It isn't just processed sugar free or low carb foods. Many low carb foods use sorbitol as the sugar alcohols (all of them have this problem and end in -itol if you look at the labels) because it reduces the Net carbs of the product.Apples, pears, peaches, plums and cherries are the foods usually listed with a high natural sorbitol level.Sorbitol is in the raw fruit and survives drying and juicing. Cooking the fruits will get rid of most of the sorbitol. This is why prunes (dried plums) are a home remedy for constipation and why applesauce (cooked apples) rather than apples are part of the BRAT diet for diarrhea.K.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Here is another (timely) article about sweeteners:*Sugar Free Gum, Other Foods Sweetened with Sorbitol Linked to Stomach Ills *Date Published: Friday, January 11th, 2008The sweetener sorbitol has been linked to serious bowel problems when taken in high amounts, according to a warning released by German doctors today. Sorbitol is a sweetener used in chewing gum, diet drinks, candies, mints, ice cream, cake mixes, and some medications. The warning came after two patients suffered chronic diarrhea, abdominal pain, and severe weight loss after ingesting large amounts of the sweetener. Writing in The British Medical Journal, the doctors from Berlin said the patients-one man and a woman-had consumed around 15 to 20 sticks of chewing gum daily. Once they stopped chewing sorbitol-sweetened gum, their bowel function returned to normal.The complete article is here.Jeff


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i have no problem with the friut that was mentioned but i cant chew/eat anything that is 'sugar free'..it makes my d worse


----------

